# Shawnee Park, Xenia



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

Can anyone give me some info on the pond? I always see people fishing, but I've never seen anyone catch a fish. I can't find info online about the place -- like how deep it is, what's in it, and why on Earth people would want to fish it.


----------



## smallwaterDon (Jul 5, 2006)

Kayak said:


> Can anyone give me some info on the pond? I always see people fishing, but I've never seen anyone catch a fish. I can't find info online about the place -- like how deep it is, what's in it, and why on Earth people would want to fish it.


Shawnee Park Lagoon is pretty shallow..no deeper than 6 feet probably. It
does have some pretty big carp and cats in it. I never fish it but have seen
some hauled out of it. I'd waste time somewhere else unless you want to picnic and fish at the same time.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Shawnee is supposed to be catch and release only from what I hear. I have caught a few small LM Bass cranking the walls. I know alot of big cat hunters fish there for trophies. There are HUGE catfish in there.HUGE. I know of several big Cats that were CPR (Catch,Photo,Release). When I say HUGE,I mean 30-50 pound, not 80-100.


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

Is there cover for the fish or is it just an open pit?


----------



## mb5322 (Apr 19, 2008)

besides all the muck on the bottom, it's pretty much just an open pit.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, as MB says, probably about four or five inches of goose and duck poo on the bottom. There are wires and pipes for the fountain and some debris, but I do not think they ever put any fish attractors/brush piles in. They did build that Island several years back but I dont know if anything is around it. I know I was fishing with a balsa crank by the Island, got snagged on the bottom, and had to break it off. Within two-three seconds the lure floated up off of whatever snagged it and I fished it back. There is stuff down there but I dont know what or where. Somebody might. I know when I went to Central JR there by the park, it was not uncommon for stolen bicycles to end up in there.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

really dont know what is on the bottom but there is variations in the bottom, two of my friends used one of those portable fish finders to cover the pond for holes and did find some they know exactly where they are and how deep they are, there are cats in there bigger than 50lbs. that is fact, if u see a guy fishing on the north side between the fountains or on the south side relative same postion most of the time that is my buddy john and ask him to see the pics of the hogs hes cpr'd from there (flats and blues), u used to be able to go up there 5 years ago and catch fish on a regular basis from the 10-20 lb range but alot of people have stripped it of them most likely to stock or eat (dont know why anyone would wanna eat anything outta there), there are some really nice carp in there too. the numbers rnt that great but the sizes are there.


----------



## Kayak (Apr 12, 2008)

I've spent a bit of time watching people fish the past couple weeks so I've probably seen John, bassattacker. I've not seen a bobber move in the hours I've spent there, however. 

So far we have:

Largemouth
Cats
Carp


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

u probaly seen me up there with him i go up every once in a while, i bet hes up there probally 2-3 times a week, most of the fish hes caught have been around 11pm and after, dont see too many fish caught before then up there, its just a touch place to fish cause of all the local pressure and people removing fish, and from what i understand there is no more stocking program for it.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, there are big cats over 50 pounds. I believe one of the biggest I know of was 67 pounds. Caught two years ago. Then released. When I was a kid my friends father caught one over 60 when we were fishing together, he took it home and called the paper for pictures. When you start getting specific about large fish some folks dont believe, so I try not to get into that. Fact, they are in there. These big old pigs do not get that big eating any old thing thrown out there. So yes, It is a very slow, painful way to fish for me. I will not set still on shore doing nothing for hours on end. So I never even go try. Like Bassattacker says, people fish for ever up there looking for that one bite. My relative that caught the big'un, fished up there most nights for several years before he got one over fifity.


----------

